# Masterbuilt company customer support sucks!



## dtsobel (Dec 10, 2020)

My Masterbuilt MES430 smoker went down on Thanksgiving day when I was trying to smoke a turkey breast. It ran for about 3 hours and then threw up an error code  err2. I opened a support ticket on November 30. It's now 8 business days and nothing! No response and I can't get through on the phone. I've sent an email and still nothing! 

Something needs to be done about this. Masterbuilt is a crappy company. I won't ever buy another thing from them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2020)

It's been awhile since I called for anything. But, in the past I have gotten great Customer Service. I had a Controller die, 3 years out of warranty. I called to Purchase an new replacement.  The girl took my model and serial number, my address, then said she would make it went out that day. I enquired about the cost and she replied, No Charge!
I hope Masterbuilt makes things right for you as well. They have had some new products this year, the Gravity Grills, and the Air Fryer, maybe they are overwhelmed...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2020)

I have had a bad experience with them as well. I had a MES30 and the element went up was about 2 yrs old. Contacted Master Built the girl asked for the model # and then said old we don't make that model anymore. Then said be glad to sell you a new one at a discount. I will bet you they were still using that elements I looked at some in the new smokers in the stores and they were like the old one I had.

Warren


----------



## dr k (Dec 11, 2020)

FB messenger them on the MB page. MB puts up tips and ideas  on their FB page and the other day there was not a single post on task of what the MB video was about. All were disgruntled customers demanding any kind of feed back to their outstanding case #. Finally MB started addressing issues and asking people to msg them. I keep telling people to not buy from MB until they start to answer their phones again.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 11, 2020)

They where good to me also.  Did you try unhooking the controller and plug back in?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2020)

MB used to have the best CS in the world, then I think people started taking advantage of them. I sold a MES 40 to a friend of mine several years ago. It was 4 or 5 years old when I sold it to him & he used it for 2 more years, then the heating element went out. I told him to call MB. He told them he had bought the unit used & needed a replacement element. They said if you can send us a copy of the original receipt, then they would send him a brand new smoker, cause the model that it was did not have a replaceable element in it. I am a saver & I located the receipt & he got a brand new smoker. He is still using it. Too bad it’s not that way anymore!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 11, 2020)

Hope you can get through to them. They treated me really well when I had issues with my mes 30. Was having issues with the element but didn't know if it was element or cord so they sent both free of charge,  no questions asked.  Maybe with the covid they are not fully staffed. 

Good luck
Ryan


----------



## bill1 (Dec 11, 2020)

The MB support pages are pretty good.  You have to enter the "official" model number from the metal nameplate and go from there.  I think Err2 for most electric Masterbuilts is a probe error.  If you're handy at all you could verify connections from the chamber probe for the controller.  But probes do fail, particularly if they experience physical or thermal shock.  Price from MB varies with model but ~$20; if you're within warranty of course they're free but it appears it takes longer than a week to wait in line.  Amazon and others sell potential replacements for ~$10 although you may need to either take some resistance readings (if you have this ability) or take a calculated risk you're ordering the correct probe.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 11, 2020)

dr k said:


> FB messenger them on the MB page. MB puts up tips and ideas  on their FB page and the other day there was not a single post on task of what the MB video was about. All were disgruntled customers demanding any kind of feed back to their outstanding case #. Finally MB started addressing issues and asking people to msg them. I keep telling people to not buy from MB until they start to answer their phones again.


That's a good idea. I had some issues with my Lincoln Navigator and could get no follow-up with the Lincoln Concierge until I made some remarks on the Lincoln FB page. Now, I hear from them regularly.


----------



## dr k (Dec 11, 2020)

Covid definitely has an impact on MB. They bought Smoke Hollow a little while back. The have the two new gravity charcoal feeds 560 and 1050 and just came out with a new bottom load vertical charcoal smoker and new 800 gravity feed griddle. Im sure they have other things in the air but they are way over their head without CS. As I mentioned before, their ads on their FB site becomes a call center emergency help line. Lots of accessories put of stock. I had good luck with them in 2015 and 2017 but had to wait over a month from them packaging defective product.


----------



## bbaker172 (Dec 17, 2020)

Yup. They suck. You can't even talk to a human being any more. I need a control board. Can't find one anywhere. Unit is only 4 years old. So I guess they are a throw away P.O.S. company.


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 17, 2020)

They must have really changed when I have talked to them over the past few years they have always helped me at no charge z


----------

